# Upgraded but now get continuous reboot



## smithrl (Sep 23, 2002)

I upgraded a Tivo 140060 to a single 400 GB drive following the weaknee's instructions.

I changed the swap space from s -127 to s -200 because of the size of the drive.

When I started the TiVo, it powers up, then gives the "wait a few minutes more" screen, and then begins allover again , keeping repeating "powering up.... wait a few minutes more... powering up... wait a few minutes more... " etc.

I used the LBA48 Weaknees boot disk and have v 7.2?? on the original TiVo drive.

BTW, no Green Screen comes up, just jumps back into "powering up".

Any ideas?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Did you use tpip to initialize larger swap file?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

smithrl said:


> Any ideas?


Did you initialize your swap partition? mfstools can't initialize swap > 127MB. That's why you'll find "-s 127" in most upgrade instructions. If you want a larger swap, you have to use another tool (tpip) to initialize it. See this post for details.


----------



## smithrl (Sep 23, 2002)

No, I just used the commands from the Weeknee's site and the Weeknee's boot disk, except I replace the swap with "- s 200".

I have been searching this forum, and I've just found out that MFStools only does the swap correct up to 127 Mb.

New Questions:

1. Can I use tpip on the upgraded disk to set thing right? ( I think from what I read that the answer is no).

2. Can I just start everything over again with the 400 Gb disk, and recopy from the 60Gb disk an use - s 127 for swap.

3. I read in another thread ( http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=69952&page=19&pp=30 ) that one should

"If your total disk will be larger than 254Gb, then you need to

- specify new size on the mfsrestore. (Example, "-s 200" creates 200MB swap for a 400Gb disk).

- run TPIP to initialize the swap header"

Does one simply put in the "-s 200" on MFStools, then run TPIP before installing the drive back into the TiVO ?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

smithrl said:


> 1. Can I use tpip on the upgraded disk to set thing right? ( I think from what I read that the answer is no).


Yes.


> 2. Can I just start everything over again with the 400 Gb disk, and recopy from the 60Gb disk an use - s 127 for swap.


Yes.


> 3. I read in another thread ( http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=69952&page=19&pp=30 ) that one should
> 
> "If your total disk will be larger than 254Gb, then you need to
> 
> ...


There are two schools of thought on whether it is worthwhile to use a swap larger than 127MB. Both ways work; it's just a question of what may happen in the future if you get a GSOD. Choose your poison.


> Does one simply put in the "-s 200" on MFStools, then run TPIP before installing the drive back into the TiVO ?


Yes.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Glad I found this thread. My new 300gb drive has been locking up 3 or 4 times a week. I used MFSBACKUP / MFSRESTORE and setup a 128 mb swapfile instead of 127. I didn't know you had to run TPIP after the restore. 

I pulled the drive back out of the DTivo, hooked it back up to my PC, ran TPIP. I'll keep an eye on it for a few days to see if the freeze up's continue.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Dkerr24 said:


> I used MFSBACKUP / MFSRESTORE and setup a 128 mb swapfile instead of 127. I didn't know you had to run TPIP after the restore.


Only have to use TPIP if you go over 127.

My question is what happens if you specify greater than 127 and DON'T use TPIP? Does that mean no swap at all? (I'm guessing it doesn't revert to 127).


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Only have to use TPIP if you go over 127.
> 
> My question is what happens if you specify greater than 127 and DON'T use TPIP? Does that mean no swap at? (I'm guessing it doesn't revert to 127).


As reported here, you get no swap. S2 DTivo's have 64MB of real memory and can boot and at least limp along with no swap. A S2SA, with only 32MB of real memory, can't complete a boot with no swap and you end up in a reboot loop.

DKerr24, hopefully you read all the threads and used the right command line options for your version of tpip.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

ok, can someone post the command to create a tpip for a dual drive configuration of 2 200 gig drives?
i'd be using instantcake in conjunction with the lba48 cd(ptvbake-special command). i'd bake the drives. then i would restart with only the lba48 cd

how would i issue a larger swap size with tpip then?


----------



## smithrl (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks to all. That was exactly the help I needed to get things going again.
I am now the proud father of a 500 hr. TiVo !


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

JamieP said:


> As reported here, you get no swap. S2 DTivo's have 64MB of real memory and can boot and at least limp along with no swap. A S2SA, with only 32MB of real memory, can't complete a boot with no swap and you end up in a reboot loop.
> 
> DKerr24, hopefully you read all the threads and used the right command line options for your version of tpip.


I used the following command:

tpip -s (or -1 I can't remember which I used to work) /dev/hdb (my 300gb drive connected to primary slave position on IDE cable)

I did get a reply back that my 128mb swap file was added.

Without running tpip, my unit would indeed boot up and run for a day or two before freezing up.


----------

